#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται BOSCH Μετρητής αποστάσεων με λέιζερ 150m GLM 150 Professional

## kiros

Πωλείται *BOSCH* Μετρητής αποστάσεων με λέιζερ *150m GLM 150 Professional* σε υπεράριστη κατάσταση χωρίς χτυπήματα και φθορές.
Τιμή 150€

Ικανότητα μέτρησης: 150mΑκρίβεια μέτρησης: ± 1mmΜέτρηση μερικού ύψους, υπολογισμός ύψους και μέτρηση κεκλιμένης στέγηςΜετρήσεις επιφανειών, όγκων και μηκώνΜεγάλη, φωτιζόμενη οθόνη 4 γραμμώνΔώρο BOSCH  Γυαλιά Laser Professional                                
Πωλείται λόγο αλλαγής εξοπλισμού.

----------

